# Coaches-What FTP do your top cyclocross clients output?



## xxer (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry for the confusing subject title, but I was wondering what top cyclocross(Cat 1-2) racers are at as far as FTP. I hear FTP of approx. 4.7-4.8 watts/kg is pretty fast. I know there are a ton of other factors that decide race results but I'm just looking at one part of the engine right now. Thanks!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Top cyclocrossers are typically top road riders, also. There is little, if any, discrepancy.

And 20min w/kg is not the same as FTP w/kg.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

remember to tell the lad that there is no universally accepted definition of "FTP." for one thing, there is no universally accepted definition of "T".


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

bill said:


> remember to tell the lad that there is no universally accepted definition of "FTP." for one thing, there is no universally accepted definition of "T".


You may be correct about the "T," but FTP _is_ defined as a person's 60 minute power. That's the beauty of it...it was invented to give some sort of standardization.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

iliveonnitro said:


> You may be correct about the "T," but FTP _is_ defined as a person's 60 minute power. That's the beauty of it...it was invented to give some sort of standardization.


I used to use my highest 20 minute interval in training but now I use the highest recorded average I've seen for a 60 minute duration. That's more accurate, I think. And then you don't have keep redoing tests. But I don't think that everyone agrees as to what that is.


----------

